# Ideas to match shower curtain



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Have this nice quality shower curtain and need ideas for wall color. First I'm not fond of all the grayish color at the top so will eliminate some by shortening it from top.

The bathroom is small but there's a nice window letting in plenty of light.

I was thinking of a rich, dark blue but maybe a sand color that matches the tan in the middle.

Thanks for ideas. ( my photo wasn't sideways,don't know why it appears so here)


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

I like one of these in a semi-gloss.255 255 128 top, 255 255 164 bottom


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Rob, also for straightening the photo. A lighter color probably would be better than dark blue in such a small room.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Paint it dark and you'll be needing about 300 more watts of light.


----------



## fixrupr (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd suggest a light blue or tan. You definitely want to avoid dark colors in that small of a space.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

fixrupr said:


> I'd suggest a light blue or tan. You definitely want to avoid dark colors in that small of a space.










Having trouble finding light tan.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I like that darker tan. When I first thought of dark blue I was thinking of a dramatic effect even tho no one will see it but me. The rest of my house I did in light colors with a sea side theme in mind and I'm satisfied.

This shower curtain will have an impact so I don't need drama on the walls.

Really appreciate the opinions.

Last yr on a cruise I was leaning over the back of the ship looking at the fascinating blue colors of the churning waters left behind. I ordered a large copy of one photo to frame for this bathroom.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That shower curtain is a perfect example of how to gather inspiration
from one thing to decorate a room. :yes:
The curtain is lovely, I love the darker
tan for the walls. I think that color blue for towels and prints framed on the wall
in the darker blue would be great.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

TwoKnots, thanks. It was hard to decide since it's such a small room. I decided to shorten the curtain a couple of inches from the top and that will eliminate some of the boring gray at the top. I'll do this by taking a tuck at the top. That will be easier than cutting the top off and putting new button holes in. With the slight design on the gray part a seam shouldn't show.


----------



## ColePenner (May 17, 2014)

Great looking curtain. 

I would definitely do a light tan or light blue. Good luck!


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Hey, according to me dark blue is not good, you have to use some light color as white, yellow or cream, that color can highlight your beautiful curtain. But if you use yellow, then use some dark as the sand color not lemon yellow. That will make a great combination.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks. Decided on light blue but ones I chose at first were a baby blue. I then went with a grayish light blue.

So much prep work its insane. Should be ready to do walls Monday.

Thanks.


----------



## arlenelm (Jul 4, 2014)

Light color paints makes the smaller rooms look more spacious and beautiful. A lighter shade of blue would be a good one.


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

AlvinJackso said:


> Hey, according to me dark blue is not good, you have to use some light color as white, yellow or cream, that color can highlight your beautiful curtain. But if you use yellow, then use some dark as the sand color not lemon yellow. That will make a great combination.


I agreed with you, light color is good to use at the bathroom and also match your shower curtain.


----------

